# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Los comisarios de Aguas de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas se reúnen durante dos días en Ciudad Real

## Embalses

La sede de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana, situada en Ciudad Real, acoge entre ayer y hoy a los comisarios de aguas de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas del Ebro, Segura, Júcar, Guadalquivir, Guadiana, Tajo, Duero, Cantábrico y Miño-Sil .

Estos encuentros, coordinados por la Subdirección General de Gestión Integrada del Dominio Público hidráulico del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino, se celebran periódicamente con el fin de armonizar aquellas actuaciones que la normativa hidráulica les encomienda, informó la Subdelegación de Gobierno en Ciudad Real.

Propuestas de otorgamiento de concesiones y autorizaciones referentes a las aguas y cauces de dominio público hidráulico, análisis y control de la calidad de las aguas continentales, Registro de Aguas y Catalogo de Aguas Privadas, constitución de Comunidades de Usuarios y aprobación de sus Reglamentos, y dirección de la Guardería Fluvial constituyen algunas de las funciones desempeñadas por los Comisarías de Aguas.

La coordinación de estas unidades administrativas y la homogeneización de los procedimientos resultan elementos claves para alcanzar una mayor eficiencia en la resolución de todo tipo de expedientes y, fundamentalmente, para obtener una visión integral de los recursos hídricos a nivel nacional.

Durante esta última reunión se han abordado temas fundamentales, como los proyectos derivados del Real Decreto Ley 9/2008, correspondiente al Plan Español para el Estimulo de la Economía y el Empleo, agentes ambientales, el proyecto Alberca, aprovechamientos hidroeléctricos y la calidad ambiental.

----------

